# Gay friendly hotel/b&b in Bristol?



## scifisam (Jul 6, 2013)

Do any of you know of one please? It's for during the balloon festival, 7th-9th August, so the good places might well be booked up. Premier Inn would be OK but it's 220 quid for three nights.


----------



## Geri (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know of any who advertise themselves as such. Have you tried the Travelodge or the Ibis at the harbourside? Will you have a car?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 7, 2013)

We'll have a car, yeah - parking is an issue at some of the places we've looked at. The Ibis is a bit expensive too, once you include parking.

The Travelodge is a lot cheaper, but gets scathing reviews, and I'm put off them by my last Travelodge experience, where they hadn't even changed the bedding. Or perhaps they added the pubes just for us. :-D


----------



## Geri (Jul 7, 2013)

There's a few B&Bs around Pill, where my parents live, which is very handy for Ashton Court.

http://www.bnbselect.com/bnb/35146

http://www.thetynings.com/

I don't know what they are like though. In Bristol, a friend stayed in this one and said it was good:

http://www.thebase.vg/

There used to be a B&B near us run by a gay couple (my ex's mum stayed there when we got married) but I can't find it on Google so maybe it's closed down. What about self catering?

http://www.ksapartments.co.uk/tariffs.html


----------

